# My sons modeling photos



## lector (Sep 7, 2008)

As today is fathers day and i didnt get anything from my son i decided to share the misery. Here are some pictures of my son doing a modelling shoot. Post as many comments as you like because i would like this to stay bumped up until my son checks this site later. I dont think he will be happy with me. but paybacks a b!tch
View attachment 62735


View attachment 62736


View attachment 62737


View attachment 62738


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow what a loving family!

ETA: Are those FERRETS on the red costume??


----------



## Sel (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you serious???


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

haha how nice of you both


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 7, 2008)

The days not over yet.


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 7, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....
i never knew guys did modeling!! LOL...when i frist saw this i thought it was like model planes and tanks etc...HAHAHAHA...what a laugh!
well done!

Luke


----------



## steph (Sep 7, 2008)

yer i know how you feel. my partner got no phone call either, thats gratitude for you. i like your pay back style. I dont think much of the clothes his wearing, a bit of a girl hey.
happy fathers day anyway from stephs mum.


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he's cute


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

steph said:


> yer i know how you feel. my partner got no phone call either, thats gratitude for you. i like your pay back style. I dont think much of the clothes his wearing, a bit of a girl hey.
> happy fathers day anyway from stephs mum.


 
maybe there is a reason for no phone call?, parents expect a lot of gratitude from their kids, but they were the ones who choses to have them so the kids dont owe you.


----------



## melgalea (Sep 7, 2008)

i think he is a spunk. lol


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

zoocam said:


> i think he is a spunk. lol


hahah, i think your plan has back fired on you, the ladys seem to like him. Must admit hes a good looker:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol - I looove the second costume


----------



## Renagade (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHAHA. Thats heaps cold. what is his username???


----------



## euphorion (Sep 7, 2008)

AHAHAHAH SNAP! i agree with renagade!!


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 7, 2008)

hahhhaahhaha


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow he really has 'Blue Steel' down pat.....now to learn 'Magnum'. lol


----------



## hallie (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> hahah, i think your plan has back fired on you, the ladys seem to like him. Must admit hes a good looker:lol:


 
Fathers day call should be made before lunch to count i recon...

I`m pretty sure he knows he`s a good looker bundy_zigg, hense the modelling career.

Have you seen Zoolander?? 

Maybe he is too ridiculously good looking to realise its fathers day??:lol:

After all, he owes his old man half the credit for his looks...:shock:


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 7, 2008)

Cutie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunk (Sep 7, 2008)

are u really the dad or are u actually "the son" who just wants to put up the pics for the world to perv on ? 
if so, theres nothing wrong with that!! its actually pretty smart !! AND not to mention, u make a fine model !!!


----------



## hallie (Sep 7, 2008)

skunk said:


> are u really the dad or are u actually "the son" who just wants to put up the pics for the world to perv on ?
> if so, theres nothing wrong with that!! its actually pretty smart !! AND not to mention, u make a fine model !!!


 
You could be right...Now he has exposure to the HUGE untapped audience of reptile lovers.

Not only is he ridiculously good looking but a marketing genius too!:shock:

Im sure his career will sky rocket now...


----------



## FAY (Sep 7, 2008)

He really must enjoy what he is doing...he just looks so happy!!


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 7, 2008)

ha ha, this has potential, last year my daughter sent me sms at 11.50pm to wish me happy fathers day, today it was 6.15 am.
there is still plenty of time, if he says nothing get over it.
give him a hug and tell him you love him.
cheers

oh and happy fathers day.


----------



## Jewly (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute guy....ugly clothes though.

Even Brad Pitt couldn't get laid wearing those check pants..lol


----------



## Khagan (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL @ the 3rd pic, wow that has to be the dorkyest crap ever hahahaha!


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 7, 2008)

He's really gonna be pulling in the chicks looking like that!!  ...........NOT!!!!!!! 
I like your methods lector, simple but effective. 
I hope he doesn't forget Fathers Day next year for his sake, or Christmas for that matter.


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 7, 2008)

Second pic is gold.

He wanna be a [video=youtube;of2WzZx9AhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of2WzZx9AhA[/video] ....


----------



## jaffa_30 (Sep 7, 2008)

hallie said:


> You could be right...Now he has exposure to the HUGE untapped audience of reptile lovers.
> 
> Not only is he ridiculously good looking but a marketing genius too!:shock:
> 
> Im sure his career will sky rocket now...


 

Hahaha


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA Tooninoz - Good one!!


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 7, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## MAIA77 (Sep 7, 2008)

he looks more mannequin than he does human...a morph? :shock:

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DAD'S OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 7, 2008)

this is really really really rediculously rediculous!!! 

his friends havent died in a freak gasoline explosion for him to come home for fathers day, spend a day in the mines, get the black lung, declare 'MER-MAN' and mope back to 'obey my dog' and derel-lick his own balls... to KILL THE MOLASIAN PRIME MINISTER! !!!!!!!!1!!

*giggles*


----------



## hallie (Sep 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;W70ScAa56Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W70ScAa56Gw[/video]


----------



## skunk (Sep 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 7, 2008)

good shots but i don't like the outfits


----------



## rebeccalg (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Fester (Sep 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> maybe there is a reason for no phone call?, parents expect a lot of gratitude from their kids, but they were the ones who choses to have them so the kids dont owe you.


 
Reminds me what my 17 year old daughter said the other day when we told her when she gets a job she will have to pay some board. Her comment was "oh great, so you had me to make money out of me"!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 7, 2008)

kirby ***?

and lol @ fester. when are you going to learn that the majority of us Gen Y's are all horrible ungrateful brats with less than the IQ of a chimp between three of us?


----------



## jessb (Sep 7, 2008)

This is my 10th Father's Day since my dad died - the 15th since my husband's dad died. We both lost our dads when we were 19 and our 3yo daughter has no grandfathers. Put it into perspective - at least you can call your kid!!! 

Get your priorities in order, and rather than complaining about him missing one day, pay attention to all the great things he does for you and all the joy he brings.


----------



## hallie (Sep 7, 2008)

jessb said:


> This is my 10th Father's Day since my dad died - the 15th since my husband's dad died. We both lost our dads when we were 19 and our 3yo daughter has no grandfathers. Put it into perspective - at least you can call your kid!!!
> 
> Get your priorities in order, and rather than complaining about him missing one day, pay attention to all the great things he does for you and all the joy he brings.


 
I see your point but if he doesnt call sounds like he is taking his dad being around for granted..

It sounds like you loved your dad Jessb and if he were still here im sure you would not forget fathers day?

I love my old man and realise he wont be round forever. I make sure i talk/hang out with him whenever i can...

Also, i dont think those checkered pants in the third pic are bringing anyone any joy..lol.:shock:


----------



## Kirby (Sep 7, 2008)

shooshoo.... go to the video store and hire Zoolander.... all will become clear...


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 7, 2008)

lol the pics are pretty funny but maybe lector if this is your reaction too what your son does maybe he has a very good reason not giving you anything for fathers day, I know I wouldn't..


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 7, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> kirby ***?
> 
> and lol @ fester. when are you going to learn that the majority of us Gen Y's are all horrible ungrateful brats with less than the IQ of a chimp between three of us?



never a truer word spoken.
cheers


----------



## Vincey (Sep 7, 2008)

Hahaha ahh... good stuff. Your time will come too, every kid has a way of getting revenge on their parents.
*
Your time will come!!*


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 7, 2008)

Fester said:


> Reminds me what my 17 year old daughter said the other day when we told her when she gets a job she will have to pay some board. Her comment was "oh great, so you had me to make money out of me"!



Wow... :shock:

Did you tell her there are worse ways you could have gone about making money out of her? Haha

Seriously though, she must have a pretty warped view of the world if she thinks that. 
I bet you put her in her place good :lol:


----------



## djfreshy (Sep 8, 2008)

How come "our side of the fence" is silent?? YUMM!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 8, 2008)

hallie said:


> Fathers day call should be made before lunch to count i recon...
> 
> :



yay, i remembered by 11!


----------



## Wench (Sep 8, 2008)

i made extra effort to call my dad  i had to call like 3 different freakin mine sites just to get him, only to find out he had to take someone to the hospital coz they busted up there leg. damn there being no mobile reception out in the middle of nowhere.
>=( he called me back at 430


----------



## largeheaded1 (Sep 8, 2008)

***

hes like zoolander, does the same look in every pose


----------



## slim6y (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm reminded of two songs - both a very dear to me....

The first one you should all recognise:

Well, he came home from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while?"
He shook his head and said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys
See you later, can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then


And the second one:

GET UP! GO INSANE!
GET UP! GO INSANE!
GET UP! GO INSANE!
GET UP UP UP!
GET UP UP UP!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd beat you down if you were my dad.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 8, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> hahah, i think your plan has back fired on you, the ladys seem to like him. Must admit hes a good looker:lol:


 

May also get some unwanted attention from the gents.


----------



## falconboy (Sep 8, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> May also get some unwanted attention from the gents.



Can we all be sure its unwanted though? :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Sep 8, 2008)

perverts.


----------



## hallie (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay Lector, fathers day is over...did your son conact you at all yesterday or what??

Has he seen this zoolander thread dedicated to him??

Let us know...

I`m happy to keep torching him in the meatime though...


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well i think hes pretty good looking.
Put him in a pair of Bonds or Calvin Klein and he's set.


----------



## kandi (Sep 8, 2008)

nice looking guy, his look and stand is the same in all shots, but you gotta love ZOOLANDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 8, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I'd beat you down if you were my dad.



I'll bet your Dad doesnt access this site either. Disrespectful little twat!

Shame.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 8, 2008)

lol!


----------



## falconboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Leigh said:


> perverts.



I see _you_ keep revisiting the thread. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 8, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> hahah, i think your plan has back fired on you, the ladys seem to like him. Must admit hes a good looker:lol:


 
I bet the boys love him aswell.....looks a bit of a horses hoof to me...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## falconboy (Sep 8, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> looks a bit of a horses hoof to me...:lol::lol::lol:



I didn't think anyone would actually come out and say it. :shock:

Keep in mind his father started this thread. :|


----------



## Leigh (Sep 8, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I see _you_ keep revisiting the thread. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 8, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I didn't think anyone would actually come out and say it. :shock:
> 
> Keep in mind his father started this thread. :|


 
Someone had to say it..:lol:
Thats why Lector posted them in the first place.Nice one mate.

Anyone who doesn't call their old man and wish them a Happy fathers day is pretty low IMO, Inthegrass, a SMS doesn't really cut it in my book. It would take longer to type than to call up and say it yourself.I give my Dad a call and book each year, its no effort on my behalf and I know it really makes his day.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 8, 2008)

Not anymore. Rubbish.


----------

